# Tłumaczenie dokumentów o majątku



## Roger1

Witam!
Mam do Państwa takie pytanie. Czy może ktoś mi przetłumaczyć co jest napisane w tym tekście. Było to dokumentalne potwierdzenie posiadanego kiedyś mienia. Zawiera kilka stron tekstu i tabele. Z resztą dokumentu bez problemu daje sobie rady jednak pewnego punktu nie mogę przeskoczyć. Nie jestem w stanie odczytać tego co jest napisane w pozycji C i E. Niezmiernie wdzięczny byłbym osobie która by to mogła te punkty przetłumaczyć na rosyjski:


Moje starania i poszukiwania w sieci do niczego nie doprowadziły. Dziwna jest ta stara pisownia a jeszcze lepsze są nazwy . Wszystko na co mnie wystarczyło to wyczytać to jako Check i Odrynia. Jednak w żaden sposób nie potrafię tego przetłumaczyć na rosyjski. Słowniki internetowe na nić się nie zdają, tak samo jak tłumacze komputerowe. Próbowałem to zrobić znanym programem  jednak wynik jest zerowy.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i przepraszam za kłopot.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie mogę pomóc Ci z tymi hieroglifami, ale czy naprawdę twoim rodzimym językiem jest rosyjski? Jeśli tak, to bardzo dobrze piszesz po polsku.


----------



## dopethrone

C to prawdopodobnie *chlew* (Свинарник).


----------



## BezierCurve

Może tak:

Dom / drzewo
1 - Sień
Spichrz
Chlew
???
Stodoła

Co do "odryni", to znalazlem cos podobnego jeszcze tutaj: http://mojamama.blox.pl/html/1310721,262146,21.html?51368

(przepraszam, nie podejmuję się tego przetłumaczyć bo mogę nazmyslać).

EDIT: W "odryni" zdaje się przechowywano siano, ale wszystkie informacje na ten temat są z tej samej strony internetowej.


----------



## BezierCurve

No i jest. Odryna. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odryna

EDIT: Druga kolumna to chyba materiał budowlany (drzewo), trzecia kolumna to zdaje się rodzaje zadaszenia: gont, dranica i chyba słoma (słomia. = słomiane?).


----------



## marco_2

Значит так:
а) дом - деревянный - гонт
б) сени - дранка
в) амбар - солома
е) сарай (в говоре литовских поляков)
f) рига (овин)


----------



## Roger1

СпасибоВсем за помощь! Вместе выяснять эти закорючки конечно веселее . По поводу Odrynaя даже и не подумал, что это можно поискать в википедии – даже глупо как-то.Только во с этим Check и Chlew... не похоже по написанию. Вся проблема втом, что этого поместья уже нет – и нет возможности посмотреть как это выглядитв живую: сожгли борцы с классовым неравенством еще перед войной как раз в западной Беларуси (похоже, что автор с википедии знал что пишет)


----------



## LilianaB

Roger1 said:


> Witam!
> Mam do Państwa takie pytanie. Czy może ktoś mi przetłumaczyć co jest napisane w tym tekście. Było to dokumentalne potwierdzenie posiadanego kiedyś mienia. Zawiera kilka stron tekstu i tabele. Z resztą dokumentu bez problemu daje sobie rady jednak pewnego punktu nie mogę przeskoczyć. Nie jestem w stanie odczytać tego co jest napisane w pozycji C i E. Niezmiernie wdzięczny byłbym osobie która by to mogła te punkty przetłumaczyć na rosyjski:
> View attachment 10904
> Moje starania i poszukiwania w sieci do niczego nie doprowadziły. Dziwna jest ta stara pisownia a jeszcze lepsze są nazwy . Wszystko na co mnie wystarczyło to wyczytać to jako Check i Odrynia. Jednak w żaden sposób nie potrafię tego przetłumaczyć na rosyjski. Słowniki internetowe na nić się nie zdają, tak samo jak tłumacze komputerowe. Próbowałem to zrobić znanym programem  jednak wynik jest zerowy.
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i przepraszam za kłopot.



Hi, Roger -- it is chlew (and it is written in Polish -- script not printing). E really looks like Adrynia (I have no idea what it is but it might be a facility for feeding pigs, possibly) I personally think it is an inventory of all the buldings on the village property, not names. The script is not old at all -- it is just script as opposed to printing. Latin script.  

I think Bezier gave you a link to _odryna_ -- all of the words are not proper names though -- just terms for different types of buildings-- _odryna_ is really spelled as adrynia, if you were to type it in Polish -- it has to be exactly the way it is on the  document, and then you can make a note that you think they meant _odryna_.


----------



## Roger1

Witam drogich forumowiczów! Znowu mam kolejną cześć dokumentów do "analizy"  po swoich pradziadkach, Nie mam bladego pojęcia co jest napisane tam gdzie jest podkreślenie
http://www.nsgroup.info/mypict/tlumaczenia/tlumaczenie-polsko-rosyjskie1.jpg
Próbuje przetłumaczyć to na rosyjski. Wszystko jest jasne orpócz tego dziwnego wyrazu. (Ładne kiedyś były pieczątki )

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is _zaświadczę_ -- which should really be zaświadczam, but they used different varieties of Polish in the Ukrainian or Lithuanian territories. I am pretty sure it is _zaświadczę_ -- _I am confirming the accuracy of the copy_.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> I think it is _zaświadczę_ -- which should relaly be zaświadczam, but they used different varieties of Polish in the Ukrainian or Lithuanian teritories. I am pretty sure it is _zaświadczę_ -- _I am confirming the accuracy of the copy_.


----------



## BezierCurve

There seem to be not enough curves for _zaświadczę _and there would be no diacritic over "s". I zoomed in and I'm pretty sure now it's simply _świadczę. (= I am the witness of). 

_Still, that doesn't change the meaning Liliana gave.


----------

